# Neff's Canyon/Thayne Canyon



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this area? I have plenty of places to bow hunt but am always looking for new places to check out and learn. I was just wondering if these canyons hold many deer/elk, are heavily populated with people, are thick country, have many trails etc. etc. I am planning on getting in there and scouting it out. I've been looking at some maps but would appreciate any help anyone has to offer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huh, I guess nobody's been there dude... 

I got an idea. Why don't you hike your "A" up there and then come back on here and tell us all what you saw. :idea: (Please include GPS coordinates to all big deer and elk you encounter.)  :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been up Neff's twice. You have to hike in several miles to get away from all of the hikers. It is a pretty easy hike into the back of the canyon, then you kind of make your own trail at that point. I only saw one buck the times I have been up there, but there was sign of elk and deer everywhere. It is a better later in the season area in my opinion. Depending on how far back in there you go depends on how thick it gets. I just remember hiking for what seemed liked forever before I got into what I would consider good country. Plus this has been the only trail I was ever harassed by hikers. Hopefully this helps, I am not an expert of the area for sure.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

where are these canyons?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Neff's is North of Big Cottonwood Canyon, but South of Parley's. The entrance into this canyon is kind of hard to find up above the Dans grocery store off of 3900 South from I-215. Not sure on Thayne Canyon.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Its a long haul and be prepared to get hassled by hikers. A ton of dogs up there as well. I have been way back in and saw a small herd of elk with a small bull but you have to get in there early. I would pack in a small tent and set up a camp. Be ready for massive elevation gains and steep terrain!! As far as bucks go I have seen giant bucks all along the wasatch front canyons you just have to work your a** off for them!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thayne Canyon is all private and patrolled.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sure there is more than one Thayne Canyon, but the one between Millcreek and Neff's is on National Forest. Most of the elk will be found on the North side of Millcreek but a few will come over to the South side occasionally. The big herd will stay up by Mt Aire until the snow pushes them down, and then you'll find them in the hills below and around Grandeur. Neff's has so many hikers all year that it would be a poor place to start looking for deer. A few nice bucks will come down into the canyon after a big snow storm but they quickly adopt a nocturnal habit or stay in the thick stuff. If you can get up high on the North side of Neffs there are some good deer there but its a brutal climb.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. I plan on hiking it and checking out the country. It' just nice to have a heads up and know what I'm in for. 

Thanks for all that great advice TEX....I'll be sure to do just as you suggested.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Thanks for all the replys. I plan on hiking it and checking out the country. It' just nice to have a heads up and know what I'm in for.
> 
> Thanks for all that great advice TEX....I'll be sure to do just as you suggested.


No sweat dude! Anything to help out! :mrgreen:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

El Matador said:


> I'm sure there is more than one Thayne Canyon, but the one between Millcreek and Neff's is on National Forest. Most of the elk will be found on the North side of Millcreek but a few will come over to the South side occasionally. The big herd will stay up by Mt Aire until the snow pushes them down, and then you'll find them in the hills below and around Grandeur. Neff's has so many hikers all year that it would be a poor place to start looking for deer. A few nice bucks will come down into the canyon after a big snow storm but they quickly adopt a nocturnal habit or stay in the thick stuff. If you can get up high on the North side of Neffs there are some good deer there but its a brutal climb.


Sorry I was thinking the one up in Park City


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I've seen a few deer up Thayne Canyon, but never any elk. If you are hunting Thayne Canyon I would suggest taking the longer but easier route on the Desolation Trail via Salt Lake Overlook rather than hiking straight up the Canyon. Last year in August I took my two daughters backpacking up Thaynes. Above the overlook the trail was grown over and it didn't look like many people made it to the saddle between Thaynes and Neff. For what it's worth this is one of my favorite quick overnighter backpack trips. There is good camping towards the top of Thayne when you are in sight of Thayne's Peak. If you are staying overnight, you should bring plenty of water as the spring on the Desolation Trail was dried up by early August.

I saw a few sign of deer on this trip, but it didn't appear that there were a lot in the area.


----------

